# Directv Now should really be on the Tivo's



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

With Sling on the Channel Masters, DTVN should be on the TIVO, it only makes sense. At this point Tivo streamers could soon be dead without a viable partner.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

foghorn2 said:


> With Sling on the Channel Masters, DTVN should be on the TIVO, it only makes sense. At this point Tivo streamers could soon be dead without a viable partner.


Would love to see DTVN on TiVo since it's what I subscribe too. But I'm not holding my breath. Thinking Hulu Live might have a little better chance since TiVo has the basic Hulu app already.


----------



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

foghorn2 said:


> With Sling on the Channel Masters, DTVN should be on the TIVO, it only makes sense. At this point Tivo streamers could soon be dead without a viable partner.


 Better yet TIVO should be on Roku,FireTV,Chromcast, et al like Tablo. Then we would no longer need the MINI and and one universal interface for all remote TV's and we would not be locked into just one OTT provider. I understand TIVO as a Cable DVR but for OTT/OTA its to restrictive.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah services like DTVN don't really fit on TiVo. TiVo is a DVR and intended to record from you TV source. It can't record from services like DTVN. 

I agree that a Tablo like TiVo that was accessible via 3rd party streamers would be a better option for people to access both their TiVo and their other OTT services.


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah services like DTVN don't really fit on TiVo. TiVo is a DVR and intended to record from you TV source. It can't record from services like DTVN.
> 
> I agree that a Tablo like TiVo that was accessible via 3rd party streamers would be a better option for people to access both their TiVo and their other OTT services.


Yes but with the uncertainty of the whole Cable Card structure, and the rise of streaming options, I think it would be a perfect fit. I would think it could run as an app and allow the Tivo to record. Remove all the roadblocks the cable companies have put up over the years.

Now if the technology is not there to record a stream (DTVN for example) then that's another story.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

dave13077 said:


> Now if the technology is not there to record a stream (DTVN for example) then that's another story.


It isn't a tech problem it is a willingness problem. Without the FCC requiring it Streaming services can and are preventing it. Remember apps on a TiVo are written/controlled by the streaming service not TiVo. The only reason TiVo can access your cable feed the way it does (via cable cards) is because the FCC mandated it. No FCC mandate no access.


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

I am also a DirecTV Now subscriber. I would like to see it on TiVo, too, but I doesn't matter that much to me.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

Jim1348 said:


> I am also a DirecTV Now subscriber. I would like to see it on TiVo, too, but I doesn't matter that much to me.


What device do you use to view your DirecTV Now programming?


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

I use Directv Now via Apple TV 4 and Amazon Fire Sticks. Works great for live TV but on demand is still glitchy. I'd also love to see TiVo apps for all the major streamer platforms but that still wouldn't be as nice as a more integrated solution built into TiVo. I mention Hulu Live as a good candidate since some integration already exists with the basic app. I did a trial of Hulu live and even though I couldn't do live channels on TiVo it was nice to have at least partial functionality for the Hulu service.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

In the lifetime of the average Tivo you can easily go through three streaming devices with updated processors and more memory. Try ing to do this on Tivo make for a boggy Tivo. Hulu and Netflix apps have gotten fatter and more resource intensive over time. Streaming apps really don't belong in a DVR.


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

sar840t2 said:


> What device do you use to view your DirecTV Now programming?


I have a few of them. An Apple TV, a Roku, a Fire TV Box and a Fire TV stick.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Not much reason for DTV Now to be on Tivo. I was going to say it should be on Tivo OTA boxes, but these streaming services have local channels in major markets and continue to add additional major markets and I would have to guess smaller markets will eventually be added as well. They are just working big to small. Thus there probably isn't a big market for such a device given the pricepoint compared to streaming boxes.


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

I wish that all of the Sling/Vue/etc's had apps on Tivo. I'm getting ready to cut the cord -- keep my Bolt for OTA but add an OTT service for other channels. Would be nice to not have to keep switching inputs.


----------



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

I still say a tablo like app for Tivo would be the best for cord cutters. I have both TIVO and Tablo. More and more I use the TABLO app on my FireTV & Roku boxes because its just easier to switch apps than inputs and then load up the apps. I am not saying Tablo is better than TIVO its just simpler and better integrates with my viewing patterns.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

dave13077 said:


> Yes but with the uncertainty of the whole Cable Card structure, and the rise of streaming options, I think it would be a perfect fit. I would think it could run as an app and allow the Tivo to record. Remove all the roadblocks the cable companies have put up over the years.
> 
> Now if the technology is not there to record a stream (DTVN for example) then that's another story.


They will never allow TiVo to record from these apps. The whole point of apps is to allow the provider to control the user experience. If you watched the meetings from the CableCARD replacement panel a few years back you'd see that the providers don't want devices like TiVo to be able to access their content with their own UI. They want 3rd party devices to just be dumb boxes that run the providers UI so that the provider has complete control over what you see when navigating. Including the ability to try and upsell you on VOD, show you paid ads, and steeryou away from 3rd party services like Netflix.

That is the future we're heading toward. In all likelihood TiVo will be relegated to an OTA only DVR or a DVR supplier for MSOs. Once CableCARD is gone our ability to record from cable using anything other then the MSO supplied DVR or the MSO supplied app connected to a "cloud DVR" will be gone too.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

sar840t2 said:


> What device do you use to view your DirecTV Now programming?


You weren't asking me, but DirecTV supplied me with a free Roku Premiere when I dropped my 20+ years satellite DirecTV subscription (too expensive at $176/month) but signed up for DirecTV Now at $35/month. I use the Roku mainly, but sometimes use a Playstation for DirecTV Now.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> They will never allow TiVo to record from these apps. The whole point of apps is to allow the provider to control the user experience. If you watched the meetings from the CableCARD replacement panel a few years back you'd see that the providers don't want devices like TiVo to be able to access their content with their own UI. They want 3rd party devices to just be dumb boxes that run the providers UI so that the provider has complete control over what you see when navigating. Including the ability to try and upsell you on VOD, show you paid ads, and steeryou away from 3rd party services like Netflix.
> 
> That is the future we're heading toward. In all likelihood TiVo will be relegated to an OTA only DVR or a DVR supplier for MSOs. Once CableCARD is gone our ability to record from cable using anything other then the MSO supplied DVR or the MSO supplied app connected to a "cloud DVR" will be gone too.


What you are saying is true for cable companies that want to move into that environment. I have seen nothing like that from pure streaming providers like DirecTV Now or others. I would expect a lot of them would like more mechanisms to sell their services. They do not have the complete infrastructure of a Comcast or Verizon.

I could see a partnership between DirecTV Now and Tivo being beneficial to both. Interestingly, DirecTV has now shown any plans to use their own hardware for streaming customers. They really should. They could merge streaming with OTA on their Genie series and do what is being suggested for Tivo.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Thom said:


> You weren't asking me, but DirecTV supplied me with a free Roku Premiere when I dropped my 20+ years satellite DirecTV subscription (too expensive at $176/month) but signed up for DirecTV Now at $35/month. I use the Roku mainly, but sometimes use a Playstation for DirecTV Now.


I got a free Apple TV with my DirecTV Now. It works very well for it. I just got the newest Roku and it is almost as good. My previous Roku is just so-so with DirecTV Now. Lots of buffering. And my oldest wouldn't even load the app.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> What you are saying is true for cable companies that want to move into that environment. I have seen nothing like that from pure streaming providers like DirecTV Now or others. I would expect a lot of them would like more mechanisms to sell their services. They do not have the complete infrastructure of a Comcast or Verizon.


I am not sure what you are thinking, but *NO* Streaming service has given anyone including TiVo access to their service/content the way TiVo gets access to QAM cable content as currently required by the FCC.



TonyD79 said:


> I could see a partnership between DirecTV Now and Tivo being beneficial to both. Interestingly, DirecTV has now shown any plans to use their own hardware for streaming customers. They really should. They could merge streaming with OTA on their Genie series and do what is being suggested for Tivo.


There is a big difference between partnering via providing a DirecTV Now app which does not allow TiVo to control the UI and the content and partnering via giving TiVo direct access to the service which allows TiVo to control the UI and the content. There is zero reason to believe DirectTV Now or any other video provider is going to allow any third party to directly access and control of their content unless required to by the FCC.


----------

